# Delete account



## Whitewolf_Spirit (Aug 30, 2008)

If this is in the wrong place, please forgive me. ^^; I'd just like my account deleted, please. I don't want it anymore.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 30, 2008)

FA Mainsite accounts cannot be deleted; the system does not support that function.  Best thing you can do is to remove all your submissions, journals, etc., all your info, and set the password to something random.


----------



## Whitewolf_Spirit (Aug 30, 2008)

I should have been more specific. I wondered if my forums account could be deleted, and perhaps it could be possible to have my main account locked or some such?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2008)

As Rhainor said, it can't. Just remove all important info (contact info) and set the password to something long and random.


----------



## Whitewolf_Spirit (Aug 30, 2008)

Ah. Sorry if it was any bother.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 30, 2008)

Whitewolf_Spirit said:


> I should have been more specific. I wondered if my forums account could be deleted, and perhaps it could be possible to have my main account locked or some such?


Forums account can be deleted, yes, although I think there's a "waiting period" in case you change your mind.

For the mainsite, clean it out like I said, then PM/note an admin and explain that you're leaving the site; if you wish, they can ban the account for you.


----------

